# Berkwerk bei ebay



## Wasserträger (15. Januar 2007)

Hallo hier ist was ganz dringendes!!!

Habe bei ebay ein Berkwerk Mercuri Ecco in der Versteigerung entdeckt. Die Versteigerung läuft noch bis kurz vor zwölf. im Moment steht das Bike bei 774 Euronen. Nun die Farge lohnt sich da das mitbieten oder leiber die Finger davon lassen und was ist ein guter Preis für das Berkwerk. Hier nochmal den Link.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=120072895371&rd=1&rd=1

Kurze Antwort wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## Bartenwal (15. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
ich finde die Ausstattung nicht gut. Wenn es Dir nur um den Rahmen geht lautet mein Rat: Lass es bleiben und kauf nur den Rahmen oder etwas vergleichbares und baue es Dir selber auf.
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (15. Januar 2007)

Nimm es, antike Waren sind meistens teurer.........


----------



## Wasserträger (16. Januar 2007)

Ich habs nicht erwischt denn ebi 900 Euronen hatte ich mir das Limit gesetzt. Ich glaube es ist für 925 Eus weggegangen. Drotzdem Danke für die Tipps
Gruß


----------



## snapon (16. Januar 2007)

sei froh . 935 incl. versand sind kein schnäppchen . für das geld bekommst du modernere technik und das fast neu .


----------



## Joscha (16. Januar 2007)

wat nen preis... holla hätte nicht gedacht das der so hoch geht. fazinierend was son name alles ausmacht


----------

